# Military Sword Case Plans



## isu1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been asked to build a sword case for my sister's husband that passed away that was a Naval Officer. I have looked all over the internet for plans for a case but haven't been able to find one. I have found hundreds of photos of cases to buy, but no plans. So far I have been reverve engineering plans from photos for a lack of anything else. I found a nice case I like from:

http://www.militarysworddisplays.com/Cherry-Sword-Display-Case_p_74.html

Let me know where I can find some good plans. Thanks.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cy, this project is on my short list for a sword I was given after a tour of duty. This is simple enough. You need to get the sword to measure it. Then it is simply an elongated box with a picture frame edging and a bottom. Measure the sword and make your plans from those measurements.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Think of this two projects, a lidless box and a picture frame. Combine the 2 and you have a sword case. Shouldn't be too hard to figure out. Make the box first then make the picture frame to fit.


----------



## isu1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, but I am sort of new to woodworking and need to know some dimensions. How much longer and taller than the sword length do I need? What is a good width of the picture frame,i.e. 1.5 x.75 or what?, and what are the supports that hold the frame suppose to look like and what are their dimensions? The sword is 1726 miles from me, so I have to design this from a picture and the dimensions given to me.

Thanks for any help


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Best advice is don't over-think it, it's a box. This might help:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4811480_build-sword-display-case.html


----------

